# Gotta watch those indications!!



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

K-9 fires found gun.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/03/us/ma...766770356":"og.recommends"}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My first dog was taught to retrieve articles. He found a loaded Glock one night. Brought it back to me with one of his canines in the trigger guard. Since then all my dogs are taught passive indication.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I never understood the reason of teaching a dog to retrieve evidence. That incident is just one of the downfalls. 

DFrost


----------

